# 35% off Peptides!



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2012)

All peptides are 35% off.  

Also, 35% off:
Cia
Clen
Letro
T3
Stane
Tamox

Check them out >> Best Peptides Around!

Everything else is 20% off, even syringes, vials, and filters!

CEM


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jul 20, 2012)

Nice man.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2012)

35% off peptides!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 20, 2012)

Go now and stock up!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 21, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> All peptides are 35% off.
> 
> Also, 35% off:
> Cia
> ...



Go and check it out ^^^


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 22, 2012)

This will end soon!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 26, 2012)

Check out how to save even more money http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/r...pics-here-so-im-adding-extra-12-discount.html

Then go to Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 27, 2012)

Still going strong!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 27, 2012)

Go to Buy Quality Peptides for Less and stock up on some peptides now!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 28, 2012)

CEMProducts.com


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 29, 2012)

Peptides made in the U.S.A.  CEM Products peptides!


----------



## Inspectkta (Jul 30, 2012)

Do CEM products still come with BAC water?


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 30, 2012)

Inspectkta said:


> Do CEM products still come with BAC water?



Depending on the peptide we give bac water or NaCl water.


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 30, 2012)

July is almost over then the sale is over!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 31, 2012)

Welcome to CEMproducts.com!


----------



## CEM Store (Jul 31, 2012)

CEM Store said:


> All peptides are 35% off.
> 
> Also, 35% off:
> Cia
> ...



Ends at midnight cst! Welcome to CEMproducts.com! Hurry!


----------

